# Problem: Elementary OS auf USB 3.0 Stick



## OverclockingNewbie (6. August 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation (eher dem Booten) von Elementary OS auf meinem Kingston 16 GB Data Traveler Elite 3.0.
Es funktioniert weder mit der 32 bit noch mit der 64 bit Version. Zum installieren habe ich Universal-USB-Installer und unetbootin verwendet. Es hat nichts geholfen!


----------



## Jimini (7. August 2012)

Bekommst du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen o.ä.? Ohne ein paar zusätzliche Infos wird es schwierig, aus der Ferne herauszufinden, was genau nicht funktioniert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (7. August 2012)

Ja diese hier ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (8. August 2012)

Wenn du schon eine Linuxumgebung hast lade dir das Image von Elementary in dein Downloads Ordner. cd Downloads und dann mal "lsblk" dann siehst du was dein USB Stick ist z.B. /dev/sdb (nicht /dev/sdb1 das wäre die Partition auf dem USB Stick) wichtig genau aufpassen, welches dein USB Stick ist. Mit "sudo dd if=elementary.iso of=/dev/sdb" wird dann eine Block für Block Kopie des ISOs auf den USB Stick kopiert samt Bootsektor. Finde das eigentlich praktischer als unetbootin und funktioniert auch eigentlich in jedem Fall auch mit Windows Images. if steht für "input file" und of für "output file" dd für "data dump". Bestes UNIX Tool ever.  Bloss halt aufpassen, dass du dir das nicht auf die Platte ddst.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2012)

Bei dd sollte mann aber schon wissen was man tut, da gibt es einfach sehr viel das mann falsch machen kann. Muss dir aber zustimmen das das ein unglaublich praktisches Tool ist. Ist extrem nützlich wenn mann ein paar Bytes an einem bestimmten offset in einem BIOS Image überschreiben muss oder so.


----------

